# Who's the Ultimate Jock ?



## Magus (May 16, 2020)

Hello Bell Tree community !
Welcome to the PERSONALITY POLLS.
We are here to determine who’s the Ultimate Villager for each personality in the game. Each day a new thread with a new poll.

The choices I made for villagers are based on the great Tier List of IndoX.
I took the first 9 villagers and added the 10th option "Other" but you have to precise us who’s the best for you in your post if you choose this option.

You are actually in the *JOCK POLL*, please vote.
Take note than you can vote for 2 villagers maximum !

°°°

You can see the other polls results by clicking on those links :
PEPPY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
LAZY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
NORMAL POLL ☺ - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
JOCK POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SISTERLY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SMUG POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SNOOTY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
CRANKY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !

Thank you, you can vote and explain your choice now.

°°°

*Final Results - 24/05/2020*















*1- Genji
2- Kid Cat
3- Dom

Honorable mention - Roald




*


----------



## Sencha (May 16, 2020)

Snake is the one and only! How can you say no to a pink ninja rabbit?


----------



## Jam86 (May 16, 2020)

my fave jock, also my fave villager, is axel the elephant ♡♡♡♡


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 16, 2020)

Bill and Buck


----------



## Loreley (May 16, 2020)

if I think of a Jock, I think of Tank. He was my first jock in Wild World.
And I also voted for Antonio because I have him in my town.


----------



## aesbea (May 16, 2020)

genji is my favorite jock!! close seconds include roald and kid cat (but I voted for roald hehe)


----------



## Bloobloop (May 16, 2020)

it's a close one between genji and rudy! i love cat villagers and how rudy's design isn't too much but genji definitely grew on me as he was one of my starting villagers <3 i would have to say him!


----------



## Sander (May 16, 2020)

Bam or Rudy. So undecided!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 16, 2020)

STERLING


----------



## xara (May 16, 2020)

bam, rudy and kid cat!! and maybe big top


----------



## Rosch (May 16, 2020)

Jocks are my favorite along with Cranky. Sterling is at the very top of my list, followed by Rudy.


----------



## N a t (May 16, 2020)

How is the DOMinator not number one already??


----------



## Altarium (May 16, 2020)

Genji and Dom are going to get the highest placements but the only correct answer is Teddy


----------



## moon_child (May 16, 2020)

Rudy and his stupidly cute face. Look at him looking at that mantis. Lol. Can’t wait to get him back.


----------



## lei (May 16, 2020)

I have both Rudy and Genji in town, they’re both extremely similar but I like how as time passes I get to see a bit more diversity in their personality, just enough to make me wanna keep both. I love it when they show off to each other hahaha.


----------



## Leela (May 16, 2020)

My favourite is Lyman, although I don't love any of the jocks because I'm judgemental


----------



## Sloom (May 16, 2020)

Billy! he absolutely shouldn't be jock, and I despise that he's jock, and the fact that he's jock makes me like him at least 50% less, and he was lichrally made to be a cranky villager, what the hell, I'm so stressed, I hate everything so much, why does life have to be like this

.......but...
he do be cute doe


----------



## iGotNoiPad (May 16, 2020)

Why has no one mentioned Stinky? His name, his theme and his interior are so on brand.


----------



## Reploid (May 16, 2020)

Sterling is a true jock. Most of the villagers don’t even look the part.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 16, 2020)

Dom and Roald because memes and stuffs, but Rowan is my personal favorite which isn't even on this list


----------



## peachmilke (May 16, 2020)

Bill is a cutie


----------



## Evadere (May 16, 2020)

Antonio <3


----------



## Feraligator (May 16, 2020)

I like Boots a lot and Sly too from NL. Kody's grown on me a lot in NH too!


----------



## Patomonya (May 16, 2020)

It has to be Louie! Look at this thicc boy getting his swole on!


----------



## Blink. (May 16, 2020)

Snake isn't in there but I do love Pink Rabbit Ninja!
and Kid Cat. He's a baby pretending to be a jock.


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 16, 2020)

No love for my boy Rod? 
He's a little pirate mouse, how can you not love him.





My vote would be Rod & Dom​


----------



## Jhine7 (May 16, 2020)

I currently have Billy so I had no choice but to vote for him!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 16, 2020)

I like Poncho right now ^_^


----------



## Blueskyy (May 16, 2020)

I voted Roald but Bill and Poncho are acceptable as well.


----------



## Saralie (May 16, 2020)

I really like Sly and would totally have him on my island if I hadn't fallen in love with my starter, Rudy


----------



## JKDOS (May 16, 2020)

Tybalt. Mostly these guys




Tybalt, Rowan, Leonardo


----------



## soomi (May 16, 2020)

Hamlet's my favourite lol. He's not popular, but he's a cutie!


----------



## celesludenberg (May 16, 2020)

Teddy. He is so ridiculously underrated.


----------



## Madrox6 (May 16, 2020)

Pierce! And Rod would probably be my second pick


----------



## Alicia (May 16, 2020)

I really like Bam, Kid Cat, Sparro, Coach and Sheldon.
I voted for Bam and Kid Cat.


----------



## Dim (May 16, 2020)

Only right answer is Kid Cat


----------



## PugLovex (May 16, 2020)

i gotta go with rudy, he’s my adorable little rudolph cat ^^


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 16, 2020)

I voted Dom. Dom is one of my starter villagers and now he just grow on me. Dom is probably the least jock like villager I ever have, my other villagers even exercise more than him and I always see him chilling and playing around    I didn’t like his facial expression at first but now I just think he is cute.


----------



## alias (May 16, 2020)

Genji.........the contrast between his serious face and his personality is too good.
I really loved Billy too, he was my first jock and he's seriously underrated!
I really love how Cousteau looks though, definitely plan to have him in my town at some point.


----------



## metswee (May 16, 2020)

Rudy and Tybalt


----------



## Aliya (May 16, 2020)

Dom and Fierce Pierce


----------



## Jared:3 (May 16, 2020)

This one is hard since jock in my least favorite personality but if I had to choose I'm guessing Hamlet is alright he's cute, Kid Cat is cool as well but I'm not fond of really any of them


----------



## Rosewater (May 16, 2020)

Woolio!!!

But also Snake or Sterling


----------



## ProbablyNotJosuke (May 16, 2020)

Rod’s the only valid answer


----------



## ecstasy (May 16, 2020)

I choose Snake!


----------



## teanopi (May 16, 2020)

Drift will always be my ultimate jock. Just something about his catchphrase ("brah") really drives it home for me.


----------



## charris114 (May 16, 2020)

Kody and Rowan


----------



## babi98 (May 16, 2020)

Genji is elite.


----------



## cloudmask (May 16, 2020)

genji and rudy have my favorite designs! i voted for genji since he's already on the list.


----------



## raqball (May 16, 2020)

I voted Ribbot and Other who I will choose Sprocket.. The are unique and not just another cat, rabbit or whatever so that gives them a leg up on the rest.. Ribbot is pure jock and Sprocket is more normal in his actions than a jock... Sprockets dialog is that of a jock though...


----------



## Zane (May 16, 2020)

Tank is the only jock that matters


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 16, 2020)

N a t said:


> How is the DOMinator not number one already??





Hanif1807 said:


> Dom and Roald because memes and stuffs, but Rowan is my personal favorite which isn't even on this list


yas! dom for the win!


----------



## Hikari (May 16, 2020)

Poncho's the best jock, he's so cute!! Dom and Roald are very cute too, tho! c:


----------



## Fluuffy (May 16, 2020)

Is there a limit to the poll list? 

Also, Teddy!


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 16, 2020)

I had Kid Cat as a dreamie in New Leaf, so my vote goes to him. I like most of the villagers on that list, though, and I'd probably pick someone like Ribbot if I didn't have Kid Cat as a villager previously.


----------



## Rambo (May 16, 2020)

The answer will always be Beardo. He is the ultimate everything


----------



## Xeleron (May 16, 2020)

Boone! Great character design for the gorilla species!


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 16, 2020)

I refuse to let Biff be slept on. Just look at him.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 16, 2020)

Mayor Fia said:


> I refuse to let Biff be slept on. Just look at him.
> 
> View attachment 259710


His catchphrase is a huge no for me, kinda nasty but alright


----------



## PersonOfInterest (May 16, 2020)

Samson for sure, he was a starter for me and he's so sweet and wears all the shirts I give him


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 16, 2020)

I'm going for my boy Pierce! Otherwise Genji is a cutie


----------



## lieryl (May 16, 2020)

sterling and his cool helmet


----------



## coderp (May 16, 2020)

GOOSE


----------



## Kaey (May 16, 2020)

my ultimate jock is and always will be Bill. he's my favourite villager


----------



## meggtheegg (May 16, 2020)

it's definitely genji for me. i love that he looks like the tamagotchi mametchi and his phrase in this game is mochi like are you kidding meeeee

 but coming at a close second is tybalt. his colors are so soft and his big eyebrows


----------



## justina (May 16, 2020)

I voted for Bam, but I also like Kevin and  Sheldon!


----------



## AccfSally (May 16, 2020)

Genji! <3









The others will be: Rudy, Sheldon, Snake and Bill.


----------



## Lilybells (May 16, 2020)

I've really grown to like Dom. His face is so adorable!


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 16, 2020)

I really enjoy Hamlet, but Rudy is also a pretty good jock.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 16, 2020)

Sheldon jk...

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020

Coach


----------



## PajamaCat (May 16, 2020)

I can't believe there's no love for my boy Scoot and his iconic catchprase "zip zoom" in this thread.


----------



## amylsp (May 16, 2020)

Genji, Bill and Axel. I have a soft spot for Scoot also.


----------



## Magus (May 17, 2020)

*The results are in the first post ! *

Be prepared for the Sisterly poll in a few minutes ☺


----------



## jenikinz (May 17, 2020)

I actually really like Moose, so he would be my favorite jock.


----------



## nenka (May 17, 2020)

Teddy by far!


----------



## lolli8223 (May 17, 2020)

Buck is the jock that made me like jocks. I LOVE him. He has a heart of gold, is nice to all my villagers and has nice quips. #1 In my heart for sure.


----------



## Katarzyna (May 17, 2020)

Poncho!!!!!


----------



## nammie (May 17, 2020)

I have Rudy and Hamlet in my town atm and I love them both!! Hamlet talking about his like 64 pack makes me laugh every time lol


----------



## Iced_Holly (May 17, 2020)

This is the one where I have trouble thinking of one clear cut favorite, but right now I really like both Tybalt and Teddy.


----------



## Fye (May 17, 2020)

Genji for a cute/ironic jock and Rory for a classic jock


----------



## Aleigh (May 17, 2020)

The fact that Pierce isn't even on the list makes me LIVID. This is my boy. He has my entire heart. I love him to bits.

But hey, Dom is pretty alright too


----------



## serudesu (May 17, 2020)

Giving Scoot some love, with his captain underpants self.


----------



## Jessi (May 17, 2020)

My boy snake gets slept on


----------



## due (May 18, 2020)

genjigenjigenjigenjigenjigenjigenjigenji GENJI (to the tune of the Batman thing)


----------



## Sweetley (May 18, 2020)

Gonna vote for Dom here (which I accidentally mistook for being a peppy villager back then when he got showed for the first time, oops), followed by Genji, Kid Cat and Rudy.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (May 18, 2020)

Loreley said:


> if I think of a Jock, I think of Tank. He was my first jock in Wild World.
> And I also voted for Antonio because I have him in my town.


Antonio is mad underrated and i worship the guy, as you can probably see  i love him and will no doubt look for him until i find him. his catchphrase is literally honk - what’s not to love?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (May 18, 2020)

Genji and Stinky. Just discovered Stinky and he is definitely underrated!


----------



## Dormire (May 18, 2020)

Snake and Genji!


----------



## Flygon (May 18, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> The fact that Pierce isn't even on the list makes me LIVID. This is my boy. He has my entire heart. I love him to bits.
> 
> But hey, Dom is pretty alright too


I really love both of them.

This personality category has too many good designs for a small poll, as shown by the percentage of people voting other.


----------



## ridley346 (May 19, 2020)

sterling bro


----------



## Orieii (May 19, 2020)

Kid Cat should've been #1, but it's cool, I forgive you all  Lol, jk jk. I love Genji too, honestly I get different vibes from him. Kid Cat seems more like an airhead, it's so cute lol


----------



## chlostick (May 19, 2020)

The jock on my island is Lyman. He is not really a jock though but a real cutie. I found him annoying at first but now I love him and his little striped shirt LOL


----------



## Mu~ (May 19, 2020)

Rudy and Sly.


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2020)

*Results updated !*


----------



## Elov (May 19, 2020)

RUDYRUDYRUDYRUDYRUDYRUDYRUDYRUDYRUDYRUDYRUDYRUDYRUDYRUDY


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 19, 2020)

Sterling!

He seems super serious.


----------



## Arckaniel (May 19, 2020)

Not the biggest fan of jocks but I gotta give it to ma boy Bam, my starting jock villager


----------



## Pomme (May 19, 2020)

My favourites are Iggly and Curly, then Genji!

but I also like Rudy / Goose / Rowan / Bud / Sly and Boots.


----------



## Leen (May 19, 2020)

I'd have to say Snake! Or Biff


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 19, 2020)

*Takes a deep breath*
HOW DO U PUT RIBBOT ON HERE BUT NOT SPROCKET!?!?!?!


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (May 19, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Genji and Stinky. Just discovered Stinky and he is definitely underrated!


stinky was one of my starters and i love him


----------



## Noctis (May 19, 2020)

uhhhh obviously its genji and kid cat. also snake is a good boy.


----------



## ladymidnight (May 19, 2020)

-


----------



## Hanzoisbae (May 19, 2020)

Antonio, duh!


----------



## An0nn (May 19, 2020)

I like Teddy. He reminds me of Brock from the original Pokemon series. My brother and I used to watch it every week when we were kids, so I have fond memories


----------



## Halloqueen (May 20, 2020)

Ribbot is my favorite Jock villager, no contest. I've loved his design since seeing it in the player's guide for the GameCube game. Never had him as a villager back then, but eventually adopted him in one of my New Leaf towns alongside Sprocket and Del (well, I still need to scan Sprocket's amiibo in, but you get the idea). They have their own little corner of that town just for them and their cool robot business. I love his bolted together appearance, his headlight eyes, and the 59 painted on the back of his head. Oh, and the fact that since he's a Frog, he wouldn't use an umbrella when it rained in New Leaf. It's fun to give him robotic greetings and catchphrases too. I don't know why he's not more popular, he's probably my absolute favorite villager in the series.

My second vote on the poll would probably have to go to Sprocket. This a bit of a tough choice, but he has just enough to pull him into second place. He's not fully robotic in appearance like Ribbot is, with only his head and the tips of his wing and tailfeathers appearing mechanical and metallic, but that makes him unique unto himself as well. He's more like a cyborg. That's awesome. The same stuff about the dialogue applies to him too, of course. It also doesn't hurt that he's an Ostrich, one of my favorite species in Animal Crossing.

He doesn't get a vote on the poll, but third place is definitely Sterling. He gave Sprocket a run for his money because I love knight aesthetics in general and am fond of Knox and Sterling because of it. He and Knox are in my all-bird species New Leaf town, acting as the guards alongside Copper. Just wonderful.

Honorable mentions go to Boone, Bud, Cobb, Drift, Louie and Mott. Boone has that cool mandrill design, Bud's a fun surfer dude that's perfect for a New Horizon island, Cobb had that mad scientist thing going on in New Leaf and his green skin and yellow eyes make him look like a zombie (perhaps mad science gone awry?) or something, which I think is neat. Drift was, for a time, the mascot of my main (horror-themed) New Leaf town because his coloration includes Halloween's traditional colors of orange and black. Gotta love Louie's Donkey Kong design; I've never had him as a resident but have always wanted him in a town. Finally, Mott's just a good boy and is the obligatory lion star of my hybrid circus/magic show New Leaf town.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 20, 2020)

GO COACH!!!


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (May 20, 2020)

Best jock is the biggest bean Hamlet.


----------



## skylucario (May 20, 2020)

sheldon!


----------



## Minimasher (May 20, 2020)

I like Rudy the most


----------



## Crash (May 20, 2020)

y'all sleeping on my baby boy poncho!! he's such a cutie and i rarely hear him mentioned. also honorable mention to antonio who was my first ever jock and is hella cute as well


----------



## eggie_ (May 22, 2020)

biff is a big idiot lol and he's probably my favorite jock now. He's one of my starting villagers in NH


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 22, 2020)

COACH COACH COACH !!! COACH COACH HES ARE MAN IF HE CANT DO IT NOBODY CAN Lol jk


----------



## Magus (May 23, 2020)

*Results Updated !*

LAST DAY TO VOTE FOR THE JOCK POLL !


----------



## Magus (May 24, 2020)

*Final Results - 24/05/2020*















*1- Genji
2- Kid Cat
3- Dom

Honorable mention - Roald




*


----------

